# LED frisbee - Which one is best?



## shankus (Jul 19, 2004)

The title says it all...which brand is best?
Also, where to buy cheapest?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have one of those "LED flashlight frisbees" and it's pretty cool. It's a translucent frisbee with a 5mm LED in the center branching out to 7 points on the frisbee edge with fiber optics. Mine was $25 shipped I think.


----------



## shankus (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, that is the "Flashflight". 

Does it have a switch for ON-OFF, or do you put the cell in to turn it on?


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2004)

this is the best

the red one runs the longest per battery

http://www.flashflight.com/whatisit.shtml


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2004)

wow I am slow
the flashflight has a twist on/off switch
works great


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah. The LED/battery compartment has one big flat knob. Turn that clockwise to turn on, and CCW for off.


----------



## shankus (Jul 19, 2004)

Groovy, thanks.
It shows up on the Kmart website, but every Kmart I've called says they don't have them. I wonder if it's a web only item.
Has anyone seen one in the store?


----------



## shankus (Jul 19, 2004)

For reference, the cheapest place I've found online is:
http://www.zbattery.com/zbattery/ffd-07.html
for $15.97 or $20.27 shipped.

They also have the Game Pack for $23.95 or $30.15 shipped.
The game pack has two "TailLights", which are like an LED rope light, to wear around your neck or as a headband, so you have an indication of where your buddy is to throw it to.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you guys ever play ultimate over there? My friends and I do and we would go out to a park at like midnight and toss the light up frisbees. It's great fun.


----------



## shankus (Jul 19, 2004)

No. What is Ultimate?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 20, 2004)

It's a sport using the frisbee as the ball. It is sorta like a cross between soccer and football. You can do a search on it or something.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 21, 2004)

trivia: the frisbee was invented by Connecticut college students when they discovered that a tin from Mrs. Frisbie's pies from the Frisbie Bakery (Bridgeport, CT) could fly if thrown upside down. Good thing her name wasn't Zorfenbladder.


----------



## Flatscan (Jul 24, 2004)

Like shankus posted, ZBattery is the best price to be found online. However, I haven't ordered from them.

The FlashFlight is pretty nice, with a number of features advertised on their website. It has softer plastic than a regulation ultimate disc and is weighted towards the outside for more stability, so it is easier and more enjoyable to just throw around.

Battery changes (with a red LED, probably never needed) are easy enough, but I don't recall if the LED could be changed to a different color easily.


----------



## shankus (Jul 24, 2004)

I ordered a Disc-O version, probably with the RGB LED in it, as it changes colors. 
The TailLights that the have were an idea that slipped my mind. I forgot that it may be necessary for the players to be marked as well. I figure that a sweatband marked with glow paint might work O.K. for this...


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah. The fiber optics are melted to a melted out crater in the LED. So LED changes are impossible. I wanted to change my blue to white. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## shankus (Jul 24, 2004)

Do you think it's impossible, or just difficult?
Would it be possible to cut through the lens portion of the LED and polish it, and replace it with a white LED with the lens cut off and polished? When the two mate, wouldn't sufficient light pass through the junction?


----------

